
Weekend project: Multiplayer game to type fast(er) - tbking
https://github.com/tarunbatra/type-faster
======
tbking
I developed it as a weekend project, and to help me hone my skills in Sockets
and front-end. Would love to see some suggestions and new approaches. :)

